# GZK delivers undamaged, as described with extra's



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Greeting to all at SlighshotForum,

A happy customer is the best advertisment and here is another one for you GZK. My order was placed on the 30.4.20 and arrived on the 20.5.20 (a bit slow Cov-19) however all my items where as described and undamaged with a few extra's thrown in.

I ordered 3 pouch dies (mad-2,3,6)(8,10,12mm), a band jig with forceps and G-clamp, pouch tie in elastic, pouch material.

GZK threw in extra pouch material almost doubling the amount I ordered, 1.2m of GZK black rubber 0.62, about a dozen assorted lazer cut pouches, Leather magnetic ring and a little contraption to help pull the rubber thru on the tying of the pouch and a GZK badge. All in all about $50 bucks worth of extra's I reckon.

The extra's are at the front of the photograph.

Keep up the good work GZK. A happy customer is the best advertisment. Kindest regards to all, 1 pleased PK.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome! I'm always surprised by the extra goodies GZK adds.  Sounds like you are set for a little while.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

That was the plan, with COV-19. Nothing is certain.

Stay safe Samurai Samoht.

PK


----------



## lauregami (May 24, 2020)

Thank you for the good review, I am looking into getting stuff for making my own bands/pouches and it looks like GZK has everything for that. I just got my stimulus check so I'm looking forward to getting my order ready. Even if it takes a bit I am patient, I can use pre-made bands in the interim =)


----------

